# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Cần các bác trợ giúp để tìm mua loại đuôi chuột (Pull Stud) cho BT30

## emptyhb

Em có cái đầu cắt bt30, đo tương đối thông số chỗ kẹp đuôi chuột như hình vẽ



Đường kính trong chỗ kẹp lớn nhất là 15mm, đường kính giữa 2 viên bi khi là 12mm

Vậy theo các bác phải mua loại đuôi chuột có thông số như nào ạ?

----------


## terminaterx300

thường có 2 loại là góc 45 với 60 độ. mua về test coi con nào lỏng thì bỏ dùng con còn lại

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

Vâng nhưng em chưa biết chọn loại đuôi chuột có thông số thế nào thì vừa cái trên

----------


## emptyhb

Trước em thấy cũng có bác nào mua loại đuôi chuột như thế này.



Nếu so với kích thước em đo ở trên thì thấy có vẻ nó thừa chỗ nhiều không?

----------


## Ga con

Con này giống sk hơn là bt.

Minhdt đo giúp lão chủ thớt nè, có mối bán cán dao, kkk.

Thanks

----------

emptyhb

----------

